# ISO soup with greens



## giggler (Dec 26, 2016)

I am looking for a soup with Kale?

I am thinking, ham stock with a little ham added at the end.

Canned White beans, and sauteed veggies, some stewed tomatos?

Lots of water and spices, becuase I want it to be real souppy, not like ham beans...

Thanks, Eric austin tx.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 26, 2016)

Make an "empty the fridge" minestrone.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 26, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Make an "empty the fridge" minestrone.



Minestrone was the first thing that came to mind. It's usually made with spinach but you can easily replace that with kale.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2016)

Erick, this is my very favorite soup, and I make it often. I always use kale and replace the potatoes with white canned beans. The mature kale needs to simmer a long time in the broth, and the cream is essential imo.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f13/zuppa-toscana-92039.html


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a recipe for potato, chorizo/ham, and kale soup. I'll see if I can find it.
Eta: here it is:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/two-potato-soup-re-posted-36371.html


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 26, 2016)

Use Italian wedding soup recipe, substitute spinach for Kale.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2016)

giggler said:


> I am looking for a soup with Kale?
> 
> I am thinking, ham stock with a little ham added at the end.
> 
> ...



What you have written sounds divine, just make sure the kale is sauteed and boiled until tender, chop it small.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 26, 2016)

giggler said:


> I am looking for a soup with Kale?...


Are you wanting to use kale because 1) you bought some and need to use it up? 2) you like kale? or 3) you feel compelled to use it since it is so nutritious? If it's #3, all greens are very nutritious. I always use swiss  chard or collard greens whenever a recipe calls for kale. Kale isn't the only super-green, it just has a better press agent. 

This isn't a ham soup (it's chicken broth), but it is very good and uses greens (your choice). *Chickpea and Romaine Soup with Golden Vermicelli*   I've made it with romaine lettuce, spinach, and swiss chard at different times. It was a winner all three ways. It's a great cold-weather soup or if-you-have-a-cold soup. Just be careful when sauteing the dry spaghetti noodles - they go from white to dark brown fast!  

If you want to make a dish using ham, beans, and greens, you can make a yummy dish simmering the ham (or ham bone, or ham hock) and your greens of choice in a stock pot/dutch oven with enough broth to cover the greens. When the greens are almost ready, toss in your drained beans. If you want it soupier, just add more broth.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kale isn't the only super-green, it just has a better press agent.
> 
> 
> Lol.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 29, 2016)

I like this version of Portuguese Caldo Verde. I have made it many times, with or without the sausage. I have used Mexican chorizo instead of the polish sausage, ham, homemade chorizo. 

Recipe Details    												 												
This is a recipe from the LCBO Food & Drink magazine.
http://www.foodanddrink.ca/lcbo-ear...e=EN&recipeType=1&action=recipe&recipeID=1378


----------

